# black algae id/help



## daverock1337 (Mar 14, 2010)

this algae only grows on my lava rock, and my crypts wendtii and lutea, but not my cabomba. i don;t know what is causing it. i run 130 watts 8 hours a day, dose ei method (macros 3x and micros 3x a week, on different days, water change on day 7). i have taken the lava rocks out and bleached them, and trimmed all the leaves with algae on them, then put the lava rocks back in. still comes back. no idea what else to do. thanks for the help/advice.

some stats:
ph 6.4
amm 0 ppm
nitrite 0 ppm
nitrate 40 ppm
GH 0 ppm
KH 40 ppm

pressurized co2, drop checker stays green at 2-3 bps. no solenoid, i run an airstone when the lights go out til about 2 hours before the lights come back on.

one pic with flash one pic without. both taken in a room with only the tank lights on.


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

Look in the algae finder for BBA. unfortunately that is my guess as to what you have.


----------



## Barbito (Jan 9, 2011)

You should look in the MDC to identify the algae.

If it´s a BBA, you can take someone out of the tank and then drop "alcohol" over it.

If the alga turns to red colour you have the solution.

It remembers to rodophyta Sp.3, anyway nitrate is high and i don´t understand "KH 40 ppm"... 

Be carefull.

See you.


----------

